# Resilient channel



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Half inch


----------



## Dano199 (Apr 26, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> Half inch


Thank you


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just beware that rc channel isn't going to fix any unevenness other than something really minor. Anything serious should be taken care of with a level and line and scabs or shims.


----------



## Dano199 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well as far as I can tell the most severe spots are no more the a quarter inch do u think that is too much?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

That will be fine. Anytime we use channel on a ceiling we use 5/8" drywall. In my opinion 1/2 drywall will show the sag and as you push with your trowel to tape it it will move with it creating a hollow seam that will show in any light after you paint. 5/8 is a lot stiffer and will have better results.


----------



## Dano199 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay thanks alot your help is appreciated


----------

